

Web based UI tool (layout dissector) for web designers - chaostheory
http://westciv.com/xray/
"XRAY is a free cross browser tool that lets you see the box model in action for any element, letting you see beneath the skin of any web page."
======
rms
Interesting little tool. Joe Hewitt's firebug is better but requires a plug in
install to use.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843>

~~~
chaostheory
firebug is an awesome tool but i think it's more for ajax/javascript
debugging, though someone could prove me wrong

i should have put layout dissector in the title instead of the generic "ui
tool"

~~~
dfranke
It's really quite flexible. I find it helpful for debugging ASP even despite
the travestied HTML that it outputs.

